# كل اللهجات: شوربة / حساء



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
هل توجد منطقة تستخدم كلمة ((شوربة)) لتعني شيء غير ((الحساء))؟
وهل توجد منطقة تستخدم كلمة ((حساء)) أو كلمة غيرها ولن تعرف معنى كلمة ((شوربة))؟​


----------



## Schem

:أعتقد أن كلمة حساء محصورة على الفصحى. في السعودية (أو في القصيم) نقول شوربة بنطقين

sho:rabeh شورَبِه
shurbeh شوربه


----------



## barkoosh

كذلك في لبنان: شوربة في العامية، حساء في الفصحى


----------



## Linolenic

نقول شوربة في الأردن أيضًا..


----------



## jawad-dawdi

الحسوُ و الحسا و الحساء و الحسُوّ = طعام يعمل من الدقيق والماء (المنجد)ن
في المغرب يعمل بالحليب بدل الماء ويسمّى الحسُوّة
الحريرة = الدقيق يطبخ بلبن أو دسم (المنجد)ن

في المغرب يسمّى الحريرة أيضا​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لكم جميعًا
للملاحظة الكلمة تستعمل أيضا في الفارسية 
أتعجّب إذًا لماذا تعتمد ((الفصحى المعاصرة)) كلمة الحساء وليس الشوربة؟
الأخ جواد ماذا تعتقد أنه المقصود بالدقيق؟ دقيق الخضر مثلا؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

الدقيق الذي أقصد هو دقيق القمح


----------



## momai

في سوريا "شوربة" ايضا 
في الفارسية حسب معجم غوغل "سوپ"


----------



## faro_kc

في الجزائر نقول 
شوربة وحساء بالفصحى
و نقول حريرة لنوع خاص من الحساء
كما يستعمل الكثيرون الكلمة الفرنسة soupe


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا أخونا الجزائري لإضافتك


momai said:


> في سوريا "شوربة" ايضا
> في الفارسية حسب معجم غوغل "سوپ"


أنصحك نصيحة أتمنى أن تأخذ بها
احذف مترجم جوجل من ذاكرتك نهائيا
(وصدقني من الخبرة الشخصية يسمونها شوربة بمد الواو)


----------



## abdalhamid

في فلسطين انسميها شوربة


----------



## ghostrider324

في العراق نسميها شوربة ايضاٌ


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لكم جميعا اذا فلا فارق بين الكلمتين على ما يبدو والمتعارف عليه شورة ولو كان الحساء اقرب للغة الفصيحة


----------



## neomestafa

كلمة شوربة هي نفسها حساء، لكن الأسلم في اللغة العربية والأفضل إستخدام كلمة شوربة كمثال: شوربة العدس، معنى الكلمة في قاموس المعاني شوربة هوطعام مائع من الرزّ أو العدس أو الخُضَر، أما حساء فهي شُربة أو مرق الحَسَاء ساخنٌ كمثال: حساء الشعير.
.أما إن كانت تعني غير ذلك فلا أظن ذلك وقد يكون الجواب هو العكس إن تعلق الأمر بلهجات وخصوصيات كل منطقة من وطننا العربي​


----------



## djara

في تونس نقول شُرْبَة
كما نقول حْسا، حْسو، حْسي (حسب المناطق) لنوع خاص من الشربة بدقيق القمح أو غيره من الحبوب.


----------



## رشيد

يبدو أن المغرب و تونس متفقان في كثير من الكلمات . سبحان الله . نحن في المغرب أيضا نسميها "الحْسَاءْ" و في بعض المناطق المغربية يسمونها " الْحْسُوَّهْ و هي عموما خليط من الزرع المكسور أو الذرة المكسورة و يضاف إليه أحيانا أرز أو حلبة و غيرها ثم يضاف إليه الماء و الملح و يوضع على النار ليطهى و يشرب ساخنا مع التمر أو منفردا . بالأمازيغية نسميها "أَزْكِّيفْ" و أنا شخصيا كنت أتناولها كل صباح في منزلنا مع التمر لا يمر الإفطار دون زليفة أو اثنتين من الحساء الساخن . 
و في بعض المناطق المغربية يطابقون بين كلمتي "الحساء" و كلمة "الحريرة" ، لكن الأعم أن الحريرة لها ما يميزها إذ يضاف إليها فضلا عن الزرع المكسور أو ما يشبهه دقيق و حمص و طماطم و بصل و لحم (إن توفر) و معدنوس و ما يشبهه و فول و هكذا

المنزل المغربي الذي نشأت فيه نسمي الحريرة حساء و لكن لا نسمي الحساء حريرة أبدا . في منزل جدي من أمي الذي يبعد عنا ببعض الكيلومترات القليلة "6 كليومترات" يسمون الحساء " الحْسُوّهْ"    "


----------



## djara

إسكندراني said:


> أتعجّب إذًا لماذا تعتمد ((الفصحى المعاصرة)) كلمة الحساء وليس الشوربة؟


لأن كلمة حساء عربية وكلمة شوربة دخيلة، من الفارسية. أنظر في هذا الرابط


----------

